# Proof of address for UK expat



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi all,

My partner is here on a life partner visa and we would like to do his business endorsement. In order to that, we need to redo the police clearance and to do that we need to show proof of address for him in SA. Any idea what the best way is to obtain it? We have a "shared" bank account (basically just means he is a signatory on my account) but nothing else is on his name because SA is so strict with FICA and things.

Anybody have any ideas how to get proof of payment? Could he, for example, open a store card with Foschini or such like or is that not allowed?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

saffalass said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My partner is here on a life partner visa and we would like to do his business endorsement. In order to that, we need to redo the police clearance and to do that we need to show proof of address for him in SA. Any idea what the best way is to obtain it? We have a "shared" bank account (basically just means he is a signatory on my account) but nothing else is on his name because SA is so strict with FICA and things.
> 
> Anybody have any ideas how to get proof of payment? Could he, for example, open a store card with Foschini or such like or is that not allowed?


Hi saffalass, 

Do you rent or own the property you live in?
You could always ask your landlord to do an amendment on the agreement to reflect his name. Alternatively, if you own your house, then you can write a letter confirming that he resides with you and show your property deeds. 
You could also apply for medical for him and then you can use that document. 
An affidavit from the police station is also recommended.


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

My partner opened an FNB non-resident bank account and for proof of address they accepted my own proof of address plus an affidavit that he resides with me. Not sure if this will be okay for the business endorsement?


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

Excellent. Thanks for the help, folks. Much, much appreciated.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Pleasure! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Jennybadenhorst (May 22, 2013)

If it's for the police clearance from the UK they accept two proofs of your address plus an affidavit saying he is living with you. I phoned them last year to confirm because everything is in my husbands name too him being the SA citizen.


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

Jennybadenhorst said:


> If it's for the police clearance from the UK they accept two proofs of your address plus an affidavit saying he is living with you. I phoned them last year to confirm because everything is in my husbands name too him being the SA citizen.


Thanks, Jenny. The problem is that he has NO proofs of address for being here in SA. He's been here for six months already, so seems we'll have to go the long route. Affidavit, then bank account, then something else I guess? Who knows.


EDIT: Read that wrong, I see you say they accept two proofs of MY address and an affidavit. HURRAH THANK YOU


----------

